# Alabama Soapworks aka Saratoga Scents



## paillo (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I highly advise not ordering from this company. A couple of months ago I ordered some fragrance oils from them. I never received my order, and email messages are unreturned. Their phone tree goes nowhere. Their website is now down. I suspect they've gone out of business and left customers, me included, hanging.

I have a Paypal dispute in process with them, and am hoping that Paypal can uncover some information, as I've had no luck.

Anyone else in a similar situation?

Pauli


----------



## ilove2soap (Aug 24, 2010)

A few weeks ago they had a huge clearance sale on soapmaking scales.  The website at the time said they were no longer going to carry scales and they were getting rid of existing inventory.  I ordered a nice scale very, very cheap along with some fragrance oils.  Recieved a confirmation e-mail of the order, then a day later got a e-mail saying I was being refunded due to products being out of stock.  The e-mail never said what products?? and I assumed it was the scale, but when I recieved the order, it was the fragrance oils that were out of stock.  It was a confusing transaction, but I did like the scale.  I hope you get things worked out to your satisfaction.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 4, 2010)

*Alabama Soapworks (Saratoga Scents)*

I ordered one time from this company and thought it was a great deal as I got free shipping form y order over $25. Other than, the order taking a little longer to ship than what they said, I was very happy  with my products. But, I did notice their website is not working properly and I wanted to order again. I contacted them by email but with no response. Hmmm :?:


----------



## paillo (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Alabama Soapworks (Saratoga Scents)*

just thought i'd let y'all know the outcome of my attempt to either get a refund or my order. paypal decided in my favor and issued a refund. i never have heard from alabama soapworks and assume they are quite defunct. i'm thankful for paypal's efforts to track them down -- at least i'm out nothing except time...


----------

